# Anybody ever find a practical use for the slingshot?



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I keep buying and making more slingshots, so now I have one in my satchel, one in my car, one for this, one for that.... just in case I ever find a use for them.  Have you guys ever put a slingshot to real, practical use?

I know Bill has been busy exterminating the grasshopper population of Texas, and there was my favorite story of teaching the bull a lesson he never forgot. Anything else? I once knocked some Frisbees out of a tree for my friends, but that's the best I've got.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

They make a great small game hunting tool! ( if you're into that)

I also use them to thin out the destructive pack rat population.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I have found a great use for a slingshot....stress relief! After spending 8+ hours a day listening to people whine and complain about losing money, 30 minutes of sending steel, lead or marbles at a target can make me smile again.

Todd


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

My boys are constantly getting things stuck in trees (Frisbees, bouncy balls, shoes, etc...) and there's this old stump across the road from my house that I'm slowly working down. That and it makes me feel good to tear a can to ribbons. That's about all I got.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> I have found a great use for a slingshot....stress relief! After spending 8+ hours a day listening to people whine and complain about losing money, 30 minutes of sending steel, lead or marbles at a target can make me smile again.
> 
> Todd


Then some should not play the games.....AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hay for me I am 70 years old...smacking soda pop cans..is good clean fun..Keeps the eye trained..helps to be mental alert..

use of fingers & hands...Now that like I say is good for me each day..AKAOldmiser


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

I agree with oldmiser, I'm 4 years behind him but I agree, and I was able to take care of my raccoon problem with my slingshot.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I use my slingshot everyday for stress relief and fun. I do not know where I would be with out it.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I like using it to shoot pine cones from the trees to harvest pine nuts before the cones open and lose them all. Also works great for putting some meat in the freezer.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, a slingshot is great to get pooping pigeons and other pesky birds to get the message they'd better move somewhere else. Otherwise, let's see...nailing tin cans...yes!! Great stress relief indeed as others have pointed out...what else...sending rocks sky high and watching them tumble down: also very satisfying. Need I say more...

Slingshots ? pure fun .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A slingshot is also a great tool for raising an impromptu or emergency antenna ... radio hams do this all the time. Clamp a lead sinker onto a monofilament line and shoot it over a tree limb. Then use the line to draw up a wire antenna.

Like others, I use one for pest control, and for small game hunting. Great for stress relief and just plain entertainment. And as OM noted, it is good to keep one mentally alert and physically active as the years roll on.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

> ever put a slingshot to real, practical use?


Hunting...

Fishing...

As a line launcher for antenna wire or rope for tree climbing...


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

For me, shooting slingshot is a form of meditation and a type of spiritual discipline. From setting up, to prepping, to shooting (another avenue of meditation just in the shooting aspect), to finding my expended shots, to tearing down for the day; all very spiritual.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a bit of RSI in my shoulder from years of sewing so the 2-9 lbs of pull on various bands helps strengthen my muscles and moves my rotator cuff.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

The truth is, those who live in the coutryside enjoy some real n practical use of the slingshot than the city folks.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Dry wood for a fire.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Last winter was brutal in our area, in fact the furnace vent had almost frozen over. I called my furnace rep and he said he could send someone out to thaw for a ridiculous amount of money. I wasn't going to ask anyone to risk their life for that so here is what I did. Got some marbles and my slingshot and outside I went. After several attempts I finally hit the PVC vent. Tah Dah!!!!!!!!! I would have never met the greatest people ever at the MWST. There was competition, but at the same time I feel the main objective was fun.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

And, as an add on to my earlier post regarding spiritual disciplines, meditation; "When I shoot a hole in my thumb and I have to clean up the mess, and then try and figure out how the heck this happened." Then, to deal with the mental aspect and the fear of it happening again. Quite spiritual. Should have taken a picture. Shooting my light/small Axiom Flipkung aluminum survivor slingshot with .040 latex, using a half glove and safety glasses. Second shot of round, and did everything the same as always, released and BAM, I knew I had a RTS (return to sender), thought it hit the top of my thumb directly (with this slingshot, my thumb is pretty close to fork), along with my glasses, so I was shaking it off, looking for any damage to fork (found none, other than 2 other small fork hit dents), and then I noticed all the blood, and looked at the inside of my thumb and it looked just like a gunshot wound, small round, purple, swelling, and bleeding a lot. I have no idea how I was struck there. So, unfortunately, my spiritual practice of shooting will have to be put on hold for a day or so, since whenever I try and hold the slingshot, it starts bleeding again.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, hope you get better soon.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I find if people send me there old slingshots I can put them to use shooting and hunting with them.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pilgrim said:


> And, as an add on to my earlier post regarding spiritual disciplines, meditation; "When I shoot a hole in my thumb and I have to clean up the mess, and then try and figure out how the heck this happened." Then, to deal with the mental aspect and the fear of it happening again. Quite spiritual. Should have taken a picture. Shooting my light/small Axiom Flipkung aluminum survivor slingshot with .040 latex, using a half glove and safety glasses. Second shot of round, and did everything the same as always, released and BAM, I knew I had a RTS (return to sender), thought it hit the top of my thumb directly (with this slingshot, my thumb is pretty close to fork), along with my glasses, so I was shaking it off, looking for any damage to fork (found none, other than 2 other small fork hit dents), and then I noticed all the blood, and looked at the inside of my thumb and it looked just like a gunshot wound, small round, purple, swelling, and bleeding a lot. I have no idea how I was struck there. So, unfortunately, my spiritual practice of shooting will have to be put on hold for a day or so, since whenever I try and hold the slingshot, it starts bleeding again.


Maybe slingshots were meant to teach us pain tolerance ....

Hope you recover soon!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree with the others that shooting is a form of meditation and stress relief it feels good to destroy stuff when your having a bad day . Anyway I just love it everything about it the people the problems and success. The time where you think you have a problem you just can't solve and then you go on the forum and get the answer from you awesome people. The times when you get depressed and then you see your multiplex sitting against the wall and your like lets make something awesome. Idk it's hard to explain but slingshot shooting and archery and all the other forms of shooting has really meant a lot to me and has taught me how to use my hands for something useful. Thanks Josh


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

So anyway there's a lot of uses for them whether it be hunting, stress relief an excuse to meet awesome people. The slingshot is an awesome tool.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

It's more then a tool  sometimes I just like the feel of a nice slingshot in my hands when I have to be somewhere I prefer I was not, like a calming totem in a sea of BS. Also great to use to chase off birds from the fruit orchard at my friends. I chase squirrels from my avocado tree and cats out of my garden.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Agreed it makes you focus on something else other than whatever crazy thing is going on.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks Tag and Charles!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

For countless hours of cost effective enjoyment and awesomeness.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Not shooting related


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Fun! :headbang: It don't get more practical than that.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

It's that moment. The perfect alignment and seemingly impossible but effortless shot. Sort of like meditation. If I put a stone a right distance from the flock of geese on the bay they will all go over and check it out. Sometimes I lead them around like this for half an hour. Maybe not so practical.


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> For me, shooting slingshot is a form of meditation and a type of spiritual discipline. From setting up, to prepping, to shooting (another avenue of meditation just in the shooting aspect), to finding my expended shots, to tearing down for the day; all very spiritual.


==

Big + 1 on that (cf., Way of Tea)


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like the whole gambit of uses for SSs has been covered above. I go for the stress relief thing in a way but I'm not stressed, what I like to is just plain shoot my SSs. I don't know why I like it and don't care why I like it, I just like it. Sometimes I stand around and shoot and sometmes I just stand around. I just like it. I did send a neighbor's dog a runnin' a couple nights ago using an olive pit as ammo. He had no idea what happened, only a sting in the pompies. He bolted 5 meters and stopped as if to say, "WTH was that?" Then I nailed him again, he still didn't see me or connect what happened, he just left quickly. One of my dogs is in heat hence the "traffic" by the local males to harvest her virginity. My hurricane chain link fence surrounding the house compound serves as a pretty good barrier but the SS is the cat's meow (or dog's yelp) using softer ammo is my ultimate deterrant. I love dogs but...


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I also find slingshot shooting to be a great stress reliever. It helps my arthritis in my hands also. Most of all I just enjoy it!!!


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Stress relief is my main use, as I work with the biggest bunch of "scrotes", I need to unwind at the end of the day, it puts my mind back on planet earth instead of planet zog.

The occasional wood pigeon in the pan is also a plus.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I came up with a few practical uses myself today:

Cup holder:










Light switch activator:










Refrigerator door opener:










Phone picker-upper:










Shoe carrier:


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I have one very specific advantage of shooting slingshots. I had a very bad accident about 7 years where I was getting something out of my trunk, and I was struck by a drunk driver. He was very drunk, and he blew a .29 after they found him at his home. He hit me, knew he hit me, and he just laughed while taking off. I am so glad there was a witness because I was no conscious_*. *_I have been in physcial therapy for almost 7 years. My back will never get better, but I have to everything I can to retain the range of motion I still have. About 3 months ago they started me working with resistance bands, and they have me pulling them just like pulling back a slingshot. I took my first slingshot to my Dr and he said as long as I don't overdo it by shooting too much at one time I will be just fine. He said it actually might help me open up some of the very damaged muscles in my neck, back, and shoulders. Since I have been shooting every other day about 500 to 1000 rounds per session that I have actually made some positive progression in my shoulders!!!! The only downside is now I am addicted to shooting slingshots, and everything that comes along with the hobby. I have had a couple different people send me some very interesting stuff, and some very helpful stuff. I am hoping that I will be able to withstand the tournament at ECST next June! I can't wait to meet a few people that I have already spoken with a lot online, and meeting all the other enthusiasts.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Soup


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Soup


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I made few slingshots for people who wanted to scare off:

_ dogs (for my stepmother)

_ chicken (for a friend of a friend)

_ crows (for my mother-in-law)

_ i find making and shooting slingshots fun, but also kind of stress relief, and even meditation, surely zen-type when shooting is concerned..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## TLab3000 (May 20, 2014)

Shooting bang snaps to chase beech martens away. Already had to replace four axle boots because they like to chew on them.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

this guy is slinging poisoned bait into palm trees on a tropical atoll to deal with a rat infestation


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Hay for me I am 70 years old...smacking soda pop cans..is good clean fun..Keeps the eye trained..helps to be mental alert..
> 
> use of fingers & hands...Now that like I say is good for me each day..AKAOldmiser


You tell um Oldmiser.....we old guys have to stick together....forked sticks, that is. The best use for a slingshot is entertaining grandkids.


----------



## TLab3000 (May 20, 2014)

Shooting toilet paper balls at the motion detector in the toilet at my workshop, because the light gets switched off after one minute if there's no movement... apart from bowel, that is...


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Cutting cans in half is legit therapy. Or hearing that DING from waaaaaaay out! It's good for you.


----------

